# Help, my torties won't eat



## Diana Stone (Oct 11, 2008)

I have 2 Young Russians that I acquired from 2 different people who did not take care of them properly. We have been to the vet to get dewormed, vitamin A shots and shots for bacteria infections. I have them in thier own enclosure with 100W spot heat that is about 90 degress under the light plus UVB. They are on bed a beast and sand mix with a good diet consisting of leafy greens dusted with a vitamin/calcium powder and they get carrots or squash or some kind of veggie once a week. 
They are eating almost nothing. How do I get them to eat? I am tempted to get some iceberg lettuce and chop everything up really small with that in there to try to entice them with that. They are so underweight I am afraid of loosing them. Help!


----------



## purpod (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi ~

It's always scary when tort's won't eat, and my only guess {since they've been to the vets and needed so much attention} that they will improve as they get healthier, and more accustomed to you & their new homes.

I wonder what size enclosures you have them in, and if they get any natural sunlight ~ I know for my little guys, as long as they are warm enuf and they get a bit of time in real sunlight, they eat really well; it's only when they are too cool or do not get direct sun that they've slowed down on their eating.

I would suggest trying something other than iceberg to get them eating again; I know that Nature Zone has an xllnt tortie food that is supposed to be an apetite stimulant. You can read about it here: http://www.petco.com/product/12501/Nature-Zone-Tortoise-Bites.aspx#description 
If you mix it in with their greens, perhaps it will entice them to eat more..?

Bestest wishes to you and your new torties!
Purpod


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 11, 2008)

I have them in a 2x3 tort box/table. The torties are only 4". They do not get natural sunlight as its only 55-60degrees here in the NW these days. I have had one of them (Talulah)for over a month now and the other for a week an a half(Opi). Talulah seems to be doing well except for the not eating part. Opi has just started the recovery and still has 2 more shots to go. He also has one eye that is closed tight, vet says it is part of the lack of Vitamin A and will take some time to get better. How long can they not eat or not eat hardly anything? I am going to go look for the tortoise bites you mentioned and see if that helps any.
Thanks Purpod.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 11, 2008)

Giving a tortoise the Vit.a injection is a pretty scary proposition. Too much Vit.a causes the skin to slough off. I've seen it happen so often that it makes me realize that some vets just don't know how to figure the correct dosage. Please be careful with the Vit.a injection. I would NEVER allow my vet to give this to my tortoises. Its very easy to get Vit.a into a tortoise without the injection. One way is to soak the tortoise every day in a solution of either bird vitamins and water or strained Gerber baby food (carrots, squash or sweet potatoes) and water. Leave the tortoise in the water mixture for at least an hour. Even if they don't drink it, they will absorb the nutrients through their skin. 

You need to get the temperature up for your tortoises. If it were warmer they might be more inclined to eat. Try covering the top of the habitat with aluminum foil. You might have to fold two or three pieces together to make one big sheet to cover the whole habitat. Russians like broad-leafed weeds or plants, so they might really go for the Spring Mix. Spring mix is a mixture of baby greens that you buy in the produce section of the grocery store and it comes in a cello package.

So:

1. cover the habitat to make it warmer
2. soak the tortoises in baby food water for an hour every day
3. after the soak put them in front of the dish of greens

Good luck with your babies. Russians are real good eaters and I hope you get yours going soon.

Yvonne


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 11, 2008)

In the defense of my tort vet. She gave Talulah a vit A shot and she did not have any bad reactions. So I am hoping for the same with Opi. Are there different kinds of bird vitamins? I will go look for that tomorrow. Soaking for an hour? Won't they get cold? I could rig a heat light to hang over the water to try to keep them warm. What about a hotter heat light to bring up the temp or should it really be covered? Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 11, 2008)

I use Vitasol liquid vitamins for birds by 8in1.

Danny


----------



## DozersMom (Oct 11, 2008)

Since you have sand in their enclosure it is possible they have an impaction. I would soak them frequently offer a good diet of grasses and flowers and weeds they will eat what they like. Stay away from Vit A as already sugested. Try a bit of pureed pumpkin. Its a natural de-wormer but i have found it makes my torts poop- and fast!

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Laura (Oct 12, 2008)

Be sure they are getting plenty of light also. 16 hours a day to simulate summer hours. Of course REAL sunlight is best, but too cold right now. 
for the soak, dont use cold water, start with warm NOT hot water and place it under the heat so it doesnt cool off too much. 
They might be trying to hibernate, but dont let them. they dont sound healthy enough. Heat and light.


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 12, 2008)

Yvonne your the best.... I turned up the heat and covered the box. I chopped up some collard greens and apple and they are both up and chowing down! YAY! I am going to soak them in vitamin water for a while still. Thank you thank you thank you


----------



## purpod (Oct 12, 2008)

Congrats! And Yeah, Yvonne is the bestest ~ 

Purpod


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 12, 2008)

yep..that Yvonne is the best...no doubt!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2008)

maggie3fan said:


> yep..that Yvonne is the best...no doubt!!!



Do I detect a note of sarcasm? Please allow your sister to bask in the glory, so to speak!!!

Yvonne


----------



## purpod (Oct 12, 2008)

No sarcasm from this femur! 

Purpod


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 13, 2008)

purpod said:


> No sarcasm from this femur!
> 
> Purpod



She was talking about me not anyone else. It was just a private tease...She IS the best! I am so much better off for her being my sister. Even if she does push me around!!!


----------



## purpod (Oct 13, 2008)

LOL, that's awesome, Maggie, that you two are close ~ Nice to meetcha!

Blessings,
Purpod


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 24, 2008)

an update on Talulah and Opi. Opi is doing much better. His shedding has slowed way down, his eye is open and looking great and he is eating and gaining weight. He is still working on walking properly. He over exstends his hind legs but I think that will get better over time. 
Talaluh however is still not eating. She weighs next to nothing. She just wants to hide in the dirt, either close to the heat light or not. When I pick her up and put her back down she RUNS to get away and go hide. I guess we will take another trip to the vet to see if she has any ideas on how to get her to eat. She is in with 3 other torties, including Opi but she is the only one not up and about and eating. Any thoughts or ideas would be most appreciated.


----------



## purpod (Oct 24, 2008)

You know, I did not realize that "T" was being housed with 3 other torties; Personally, I would have quarantined her whenever she was still not well and Opi showed such signs of improvement.. what species are the other two that they are being housed with? Were they all gotten at the same time? 

Again, I would make sure she is under the light/on the heated end of the enclosure. And yes, another trip to a rep vet sounds in order; did the vet not tell you to call or notify him/her if the tortie was not eating within as day or 2 or 3?

Have you started tracking her weight? I'd be very cautious, as it has been a while since she has eaten, and for a baby, that cannot be a good thing... Hopefully someone else has a tip for you.. Have you spoken again with Yvonne? I sure hope everything turns out alright!

Blessings!!
Purpod


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 25, 2008)

Some mornings when I have been feeding them before I leave for work I have seen Talulah up and about, thats before the lights are on. This morning, Saturday, I saw her wake up with the rest of the gang. She warmed up with all everyone, headed for the grated carrots and squash mixed with a bit of Mazuri diet I set out for them and she took a couple of nibbles and that was it. Then she proceeded to warm up some more, take a stroll around the habitat, another nibble, nose the others, another stroll, more warming then back to bed. She acts perfectly normal but does not eat hardly anything. 
Not sure what to do here. Thoughts?


----------



## skittles1 (Oct 25, 2008)

My skittles was very underwieght when I got him. He is also a russian. He was kept on a bad diet of monkey biscut and fruit. totally wrong for an rt. He was changed over to a leafy green diet and what really helped with is apitite was Tnt from carolina pet supply. Its designed specifically for grazing torts. check it out it has everything a russian tort needs including probotics for digestive systems. One pack lasts for months. Another thing my vet had me do was soak him everyday for about 20 mins in warm water. Now if he has diarhea you can also put his greens in a blender AND definately add timothy cubes soaked in water. My guy had the runs real bad. the timothy stopped it with in two days. I had to put a little applesauce (unsweetened) on his food at first to entice him. It's not good for them everyday, but it was the only way I could get him to eat at all in the begining. Other irresistable foods for sick rts .. cucumber, aloe, cactus pad without spines, and colorful foods. pumking is in season and it's supposed to be good for torts in small amounts.


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 25, 2008)

I am torn on this whole soaking your tort everyday thing when they have ailments or whatnots. When I soak mine, healthy or not they poo in the water every 2 minutes so I have to change it again and again. That part is not bothersome, what bothers me is the fact that they empty everything they have eaten. How are they suppose to gain weight or absorb the vitamins/minerals and all the good stuff in the foods if they elimate it everyday?


----------



## skittles1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Its natural for them to poo in the release urates, did I spell that right?. soak them before feeding them and then of course don't soak them again until the next day. they will have time to absorb some of what they eat. sorry I forgot to mention that part. always soak before feeding it stimulates the apitite and the bowels. as they get better soaking two to three times a week is enough. btw pooing in the water is not a bad thing it keeps the cage cleaner. I let mine sit in the pooey water for several minutes to be sure they are done. sounds gross but I have to change the water a lot less often. I do make sure they get plenty of time in the fresh clean water. And your tort can actually get a respiratory infection from being dehydrated. number one treatment for that ... daily soakings in warm water. so even for ailing russian soakings are a good thing. unless your vet says different and then I would argue. Also outside time when weather permits is great. mine was moved outside even before he fully recovered from his bad diet. It really made him come to life. but I live in florida. depending on where you live it might not be fit for yours to go outside. But real sunshine has not subsitute. when i have to bring them in, i do use a uv light.


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 25, 2008)

K well soaking before they eat sounds logical to me but problem with that is, they eat while I am at work. The only time I have to soak them is in the late afternoon. Guess having had all day to soak up the goodies from breakfast should be sufficient huh? K, I will soak Talulah and Opi everyday and see if that helps at all. Also, I am in Washington and for two whole days in a row its gonna be 65+ degrees! Whoo hoo! I can at least get them out in the real sunshine for a bit.

Another question, while I was at the reptile show here in Puyallup I talked to a lady who bred Hermanns. She said that she does not scoop out the pee soaked substrate. She just mixes it around and lets it dry because, she said "it's just water anyways". What do you all think about that?


----------



## skittles1 (Oct 25, 2008)

Well I like a clean house to live in. I am sure they do too. since I wet down the bedding and mix it up to distrute the moisture I am sure I am mixing in some waste too. If I see it I pick it out. But I also change out my bedding maybe once every month to 6 weeks. They seem to love digging in the fresh bedding and I also move things arround the enclosure and take some things out and put new things in. they like to explore very much. or you could say they like to root arround everthing and destroy all my hard work. LOL My male will actually watch everything I do and then try to undo it as fast as he can.

You could always soak them in the afternoon and try giving them a little snack then. good luck!!


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 25, 2008)

Great I agree with you. I do pick out what I see and mix it up to distribute. After some time doing that its been thinned out enough to add clean stuff. I also change the enclosure surroundings too. They do love to explore new avenues and places to climb. As long at the food dish is at the same end of the table I really think they appreciate the change of scenery.
I will keep you posted on thier progress as I soak everyday and try everything I can think of to get Talulah to eat. I may have to isolate her if I am gonna monitor her eating. I hate to do that because I can tell she apprecites the company.


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 26, 2008)

Talulah ate better today. She had carrots, banana and collard green. She was also active a bit longer today before going back to bed. Funny thing is, when she is awake she is the most active of the 4 torts.


----------



## skittles1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Very glad she is doing better. I still suggest the TNT from carolina pet supply just check out all the things in 
it. worked wonders for skittles.
http://www.carolinapetsupply.com/catalog/index.php?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 26, 2008)

Fruit should be no more than 10% of a tortoise's diet. I would use it as a treat and not as a staple. Too much fruit changes the gut flora and allows for the tortoise to become infested with parasites. Also, collard greens should be used only occasionally. Its one of those veggies that can cause goiter. Russians love broad-leaf weeds and plants such as clover, dichondra, plantain, chickweed, chia, etc. You can buy a small bag of Spring Mix from the produce section (in the packaged lettuce section), and a small bag would probably feed your two guys a couple meals. They love it.

Yvonne[/i]


----------



## Diana Stone (Oct 26, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Fruit should be no more than 10% of a tortoise's diet. I would use it as a treat and not as a staple. Too much fruit changes the gut flora and allows for the tortoise to become infested with parasites. Also, collard greens should be used only occasionally. Its one of those veggies that can cause goiter. Russians love broad-leaf weeds and plants such as clover, dichondra, plantain, chickweed, chia, etc. You can buy a small bag of Spring Mix from the produce section (in the packaged lettuce section), and a small bag would probably feed your two guys a couple meals. They love it.
> 
> Yvonne[/i]




What is Goiter? 
I have been under the impression that collard greens was really good for them due to high amounts of calcium. Guess thats wrong.


----------



## skittles1 (Nov 7, 2008)

Are these guys still doing ok?
Janay


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 8, 2008)

torts4me said:


> What is Goiter?
> I have been under the impression that collard greens was really good for them due to high amounts of calcium. Guess thats wrong.



Sorry it took me so long to respond. I didn't see your question until this a.m. Goiter is a swelling of the thyroid gland. There's nothing wrong with feeding a bit of collard occasionally. I buy collards once a week and my tortoises get one or two leaves a week along with lots of other greens. The point I was trying to make is that to feed too much collard (every day or to the exclusion of other foods) is not good.

Yvonne


----------



## Diana Stone (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi all, an update on Opi and Talulah. Opi is doing very well. He still walks funny but I suspect that is from the lack of proper light/heat/uvb and diet. But he is eating well and gaining weight. I am very please with his progress and attitude. 
Talulah on the other hand has not changed at all. She is still active when awake but eats very very little. She does not like the captive life I am pretty sure. When ever I pick her up then put her back down "she runs for it". I don't bother her except for the soakings. So there is no reason for her to dislike me. I don't mess with the torts much other than the tidyin' up of the habitat. Don't quite know what her issue is but I am being patient.


----------



## purpod (Nov 15, 2008)

Greetings ~

I would say you need to take Talulah to the vet for some shots and perhaps a forced feeding if you want her to survive. Also, I'm confused, you said


> She does not like the captive life I am pretty sure.


 so does that mean she is wild caught?

Glad to hear Opi is thriving...
Purpod


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 16, 2008)

torts4me you might want to try soaking her in avian vitamins. Just add enough to her water to turn it yellow this will help with the uptake of vits she may lose when she evacuates in the water. Have you had her poo checked for parisites?
Glad to hear Opi is doing well and it sounds like Talulah may need more time. It took my female Greek 2 years to warm up to me. Do you weigh them regularly. I would suggest you do weigh them regularly that way you know if they are losing weight as often when you can finally see it it can be too late. Often weighing them regularly will identify a real problem early.


----------

